# Samsung HDtv convergence problem



## cmmder_cool (Apr 12, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I have a Samsung HDtv model hcm4215w with a convergence problem. I replaced the ICs with no success. I read that it may be the power supply or the pico fuses, but i dont know where the fuses are or how to diagnose if they are bad. If this is the problem where are the fuses located and how can i tell if they are bad? Is it possible that something else may be wrong?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you looked for the service manual? That should be your first search. :T

It may cost you $15 or so to get one online. Unless you can find a free one.


----------



## cmmder_cool (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't have a service manuel cuz I got the tv for free off craigslist. I figured out what fuse was bad and wired in a glass fuse with the same rating and it works perrfect


----------

